# Radio 4 Programme



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

There's a programme on R4 this Thursday at 9pm called 'Who's my half-brother? Where's my half-sister?' talking to people conceived through sperm donation.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00jv9n2

/links


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanx Esperanza, good spot.  HFEA decided in March to prevent clinics from giving out donor numbers to parents because clinics in the UK have not used a unique number for each individual donor.  In other words, clinic A and clinic B could both use number "12345" for different donors walking through their respective doors.  Hence any resulting offspring from the donor at clinic A could try and trace biological half siblings but be misled into thinking there was a connection with offspring from the donor at clinic B because of the shared identifying number.  It's all a pain in the  

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

bump


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

I have only just tuned into this so missed the first 13 mins... but so far it's making me a bit cross!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

MMMM you can listen on iplayer but in the states there is a man who has 150+ children!! and one that has 56 all within 15 mins of each other.
It is sperm donor focused but I have DE's  so same thing but totally anonymous


----------

